# Minuet in E Major for Guitar and Piano



## JorgeDav (Apr 9, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I just finished composing a really short minuet for guitar and piano. I tried to compose section B in a little bit more modern style than what I am used to. Regarding the dynamics, the guitar is much softer than the piano so those dynamics would probably not work. They are written (in general) taking Sibelius playback into consideration. Any feedback, suggestion or comment is appreciated! Hope you like it and thank you for listening!


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Very enjoyable! I didn't think the diversions into slightly jazzy territory (9th chords?) contributed much. Personally I would stick with more of the opening feel. Is guitar and piano an unusual combo? I don't know. I thought it worked well. Piano can always be played piano!


----------



## JorgeDav (Apr 9, 2020)

Owen David said:


> Very enjoyable! I didn't think the diversions into slightly jazzy territory (9th chords?) contributed much. Personally I would stick with more of the opening feel. Is guitar and piano an unusual combo? I don't know. I thought it worked well. Piano can always be played piano!


Thanks for the comment, Owen David, I am glad you enjoyed it! I agree that the change of harmonic style is a little drastic an not totally successful.

Yes, I think its a little uncommon combo because both instruments tend to take the same polyphonic role and have quite different dynamic levels. There are only a few original compositions for both instruments together. I also think they sound nice together, though.


----------

